# Difference between NES USB adapters



## Qtis (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all!

Just been thinking of buying a NES to USB adapter for my computer and there seems to be two options:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004L5KHKS/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PDOTXG/

Is there any difference between the two? Which one would you recommend?

Thanks!


(And no. I do not want to use a PS3/360 controller. Neither do I want to buy a USB NES controller. I have 2 original controllers and want to use those )


----------



## Celice (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't see any. Your controller will likely just be recognized as a generic gamepad. I'd go with whichever is cheapest.

For what it's worth, though, the first one has more reliable reviews.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

Quite a few people like both products, but in general, Retrobit makes flawed devices which many people have addressed in online reviews. May I suggest what I consider a better option? I have been in the same situation as yourself. When I decided to buy a NES USB controller, I figured I wanted to be able to play NES and SNES with the same controller, and I stumbled across a terrific controller. http://www.amazon.com/Tomee-Controller-Eight-Way-Directional-Digital-Buttons/dp/B0058FN036/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1358451207&sr=8-2&keywords=snes usb controller
I researched it through Youtube reviews, and numerous other website reviews, and the satisfaction rate is immensely high. Once the controller was delivered to me, I understood why it was highly praised, I appreciated how seamlessly it interfaced with Windows 7, and previous Operating Systems (XP), without 'driver' hassles. The quality was sufficient, closely resembling both the feel and look of an official SNES controller, and there's absolutely zero lag for button acknowledgement. I'm sure all will be pleased, especially since it's cost is only $10 dollars. From all that I have read, it seems that the brand-name *Tomee* is known to make a higher quality product, in comparison to Retrobit. I suggest you stay far away from Retrobit products as a whole.
There are other products/brands available, that offer similar devices, but a standout among all brands is definitely Mayflash. I own a Mayflash controller adapter, bought from Amazon.com, for connecting PS2 controllers (x2) into my computer's USB port, which allows me to play pretty much any emulator. There is always a drawback, and this adapter has 1, N64 games feel rather unintuitive with a Playstation 2 controller. So if N64 emulation is important to you, I say buy a standalone N64 USB controller, or buy the Mayflash adapter that houses ports for both N64 and PSX in the same adapter. Mayflash has many different adapters available, the prices are reasonable, the build quality is acceptable, and #1 above all, they permit emulation with official controllers.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 17, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> The difference is you can either use a generic controller, or, with the true adapter device, you can plug an official NES controller. Quite a few people like both products, but Retrobit makes sub-standard devices. May I suggest what I consider a better option? I have this http://www.amazon.com/Tomee-Controller-Eight-Way-Directional-Digital-Buttons/dp/B0058FN036/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1358451207&sr=8-2&keywords=snes usb controller
> When I decided to buy a NES USB controller, I figured I wanted to be able to play NES and SNES with the same controller, and I settled on this controller. I like it and it works great (Windows 7 and previous all work without hassle). The brand-name Tomee is known to make a higher quality product than Retrobit. I suggest you stay far away from Retrobit products as a whole.
> Then I bought a MayFlash controller adapter (Amazon.com) for connecting a PS2 controller into the computer so I can play pretty much any other emulator, but N64 games with a Playstation 2 controller feels a little weird. So if N64 is important to you, I say buy a standalone N64 USB controller, or buy the Mayflash adapter that allows both N64 and PSX in the same adapter, which permits using official controllers.


Thanks for the input! I actually have 2 SNES controllers and a 2in1 adapter for the SNES on the way here. Also the same order has a N64, Gamecube, Xbox, PS2 and a few other adapters too  

The main reason why I want an adapter for the NES is just the authentic feel. Also the coolest thing ever would be to be able to have only a (powerful) computer taking care of emulating hardware and then not needing to have that many consoles hooked up to my TV. I think I'll just wait a while and see if better adapters surface. 

BTW. Has anyone tried Retrozone?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 17, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> The difference is you can either use a generic controller, or, with the true adapter device, you can plug an official NES controller.


Uhm... You can plug official NES controllers into BOTH of the items he showed. So that's not a differences between the two, which is what he was asking.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

gloweyjoey said:


> Uhm... You can plug official NES controllers into BOTH of the items he showed. So that's not a differences between the two, which is what he was asking.


I didn't notice until you addressed it, good that you pointed that out. Qtis already read my post, and replied, to say thanks. Was it really necessary for you to point out that inconsistency? Regardless, I did inadvertently answer his question. Retrobit, as a brand, was addressed as a sub-standard product.


----------



## Celice (Jan 17, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Thanks for the input! I actually have 2 SNES controllers and a 2in1 adapter for the SNES on the way here. Also the same order has a N64, Gamecube, Xbox, PS2 and a few other adapters too
> 
> The main reason why I want an adapter for the NES is just the authentic feel. Also the coolest thing ever would be to be able to have only a (powerful) computer taking care of emulating hardware and then not needing to have that many consoles hooked up to my TV. I think I'll just wait a while and see if better adapters surface.
> 
> BTW. Has anyone tried Retrozone?


My brother purchased his PowerPak from there years ago, and we were happy with it and his service. Took a bit to ship, but he was waiting on backorder, if I remember correctly. 

I'd say his are marked up a bit more than usual, but that's because he's trying to make a profit on his work, naturally.


----------

